# Copie vidéo iPad vers MBP



## Jokoapnea (13 Mars 2013)

Bonjour a tous. 

Je me demande, j'ai des vidéo sur mon iPad que je voudrai regardé sur un écran plus grand. (Macbook pro 17")


Je voudrait savoir comment faire? Quel application utiliser? 


J'ai déjà essayé air display. C pas du tous se que je recherche. Le problème de air display c que l'écran du MBP fini sur l'iPad. Moi c l'inverse que je voudrait!!!


En attente de vos réponse. 
Merci


----------



## Larme (13 Mars 2013)

D'où provient la vidéo ?


----------



## Jokoapnea (13 Mars 2013)

Les appli suivantes:Safari, photo, vidéo.


----------



## Jokoapnea (17 Mars 2013)

Pour safari j.ai trouver la solution. Je me sert de safari sur mon mac!!! Il faut être con pour pas y avoir penser...

Mais pour photos ou vidéosurveillance quelqu'un a une idée de comment je pourrai faire?


----------



## marc-book (8 Avril 2013)

Reflector, à installer sur le MBP
http://http://www.reflectorapp.com/


----------

